#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-05-19
<Guest20547> hej, urban här, men fick jag det som nick?
<Guest20547> Nähä, hur ändrar man det?
<Guest20547> nu då?
<urbananjar> nu då?
<urbananjar> hinner nog tapetsera lite först
<HakanS> Ska läsa en kort godnattsaga för barnen. Kommer tillbaks om c:a 10 minuter.
<urbananjar> Tillbaka vid datorn...
<HakanS> Ska läsa en kort godnattsaga för barnen. Kommer tillbaks om c:a 10 minuter.
<HakanS> Strax klar. 5 min. till
<urbananjar> ok
<HakanS> Så. Nu är barnen i säng.
<HakanS> Ingen större uppslutning tyvärr.
<urbananjar> sjysst, blev det Pannkakstårtan....
<urbananjar> Nä, det kan man ju inte säga. Vad gör vi?
<urbananjar> Är det meningsfullt att vi försöker koka ihop något?
<HakanS> Jag har läst igenom ditt presentationsmaterial. Mycket bra.
<HakanS> Även om jag har en del synpunkter på innehållet.
<urbananjar> Jag tänkte att man kanske kunde hantera abstrakta saker som bilder i stället för massor av text.
<urbananjar> Vilka synpunkter?
<HakanS> Sid. 11
<urbananjar> ok, vad där?
<HakanS> Grupperna du räknar upp. Menar du att detta är linjeorganisationen?
<HakanS> Eller är det dessa grupper som ska driva projekten?
<urbananjar> Ja, det är min tanke -- jag vet att det inte stämmer med hur det varit
<urbananjar> Alltså linjeorganisationen
<urbananjar> Projekten ligger utanför och mellan
<urbananjar> Det måste kanske förtydligas på nåt vis
<HakanS> Några punkter på sidorna 13-15 tycker jag är projekt.
<urbananjar> Hur tänker du då, vilka?
<HakanS> T.ex Webbdesign, Programutveckling (primärt för internt bruk) samt ev. Dokumentation och handledningar
<HakanS> Det är ju jobb med mål, början och slut.
<urbananjar> Jag tänker mig att någon måste "äga" de frågorna, sen kan det generera projekt om man gör större förändringar, men kompetensen "bor" någonstans
<urbananjar> Webbdesign just nu är definitivt ett projekt, men när man ligger i fas måste det ändå vårdas och ansvaras för
<HakanS> Jo visst. Men det är ju inte webb-gruppens syfte att ändra webbdesignen på sidan. Det görs ju bara om det finns behov av det.
<urbananjar> Någon måste hålla koll på tekniken, hålla koll på om det kommit något nytt från canonical, nya saker tillkommer och måste anpassas till designen
<HakanS> Det är ju inte ens säkert att det är personer inom denna grupp som har kompetensen att göra jobbet.
<urbananjar> Kompetensfrågan får man givetvis jobba med, men har vi någon så bör den ingå i gruppen annars får nån lära sig så gott det går.
<urbananjar> Omorganisationer inebär ju at man flyttar runt folk
<HakanS> Sedan har jag en synpunkt till.
<HakanS> Sidan 17.
<urbananjar> Sen krävs det kanske inte jättekompetens att se om en sida följer mallen från canonical eller inte, kompetensen att fixa stylesheet och teman kan finnas nån annanstans.
<urbananjar> 17 ja
<HakanS> Att projekten ska få klarsignal från möte eller TL+TC+grupprepresentanter.
<urbananjar> hur vill du ha det?
<HakanS> Detta tycker jag är fel.
<urbananjar> Utveckla
<HakanS> Personer måste få starta utan att få tillstånd.
<urbananjar> Om jag då startar ett projekt för att marknadsföra Windows 7
<urbananjar> Eller kanske något som tar jättemycket resurser och vållat ilskna diskussioner mitt i en release
<urbananjar> Det ska inte vara svårt att få tillstånd, men nån tröskel bör det nog finnas
<urbananjar> Hellre få bra projekt än massor av luftprojekt
<HakanS> Att man startar ett projekt betyder ju inte att man kan få utnytja gemenskapens resurser.
<urbananjar> Ja, om jag startar ett projekt på mina egna burkar och med mina polare utanför LoCot ska du givetvis skita i det, men jag
<urbananjar> snackar om projekt inom gemenskapens ram och som utnyttjar dess namn och resurser
<HakanS> Jag har ju bl.a startat ett projekt för att ta fram en ny design på vår webbplats.
<HakanS> När detta är klart är det ju inte säkert att det får ett OK från mötet att det kan implementeras.
<urbananjar> Fint, men hade det blivit sämre av en klarsignal? Kanske snarare bättre eftersom dt hade gett projektet lite mer uppmärksamhet
<urbananjar> Det där med implementeringen rä ju en annan sak och där vill jag med min stegvisa scrumliknande modell dela upp det i steg, så att inte åratals av jobb behöver slängas för att det underkäns av nån instans.
<HakanS> Visst hade det kanske det. Men ingen kan ju egentligen hindra mig att göra jobbet.
<urbananjar> Nä, så länge var och en pular på sin kammare är det ju en sak, men jag snackar om projekt med mer än en medlem och som faktiskt käkar resurser av gemenskapen, t ex tid på möten
<urbananjar> Vi kanske ska skilja mellan "officiella" och "inofficiella" projekt
<HakanS> I realiteten tror jag inte att det är ett problem att vi har för många projekt som vi behöver prioritera mellan.
<HakanS> Det jag reagerar mot är just att man ska behöva be någon om tillstånd för att starta.
<urbananjar> Nä, men de projekt vi har behöver vattnas och gödslas och då är det lika bra att vi vet var de finns
<HakanS> Jag tror att det är denna syn som gjort att vi har så många passiva medlemmar.
<urbananjar> Kanske kan man förenkla godkännandeprocessen till att man anmäler projektet till TL eller kanske nån projektsamordnare...
<HakanS> Eller att man helt enkelt skriver in dem på vår projektsida.
<urbananjar> Jag är skeptisk, men OK, vi måste komma framåt
<urbananjar> Skrivs in på gemenskapens projektsida står det nu
<HakanS> Jag hade ett snack med LoCo Council i vintras. De tryckte hårt på att LoCots organisationen inte handlar om vem som tar beslut, utan om vem som kan göra vad.
<urbananjar> jo, det ligger mycket i det. Vi har lagt för mycket fokus på beslut och organisation och för lite på att göra
<urbananjar> Som du lägger märke till vill jag att IRC mötena ska handla om väldigt konkreta saker som kan och ska implementeras
<HakanS> Japp.
<HakanS> HÃ¥ller helt med.
<urbananjar> Det handlar kanske om att vända dagordningen åt rätt håll, så att snackefrågorna kommer sist
<urbananjar> ;^)
<HakanS> Hitintills har det ju handlat om att få rätsida på gemenskapens organisation.
<urbananjar> Jo, men börjar vi göra saker kanske å andra sidan det där med organisation upplevs som mindre dramatiskt
<HakanS> Men när vi är klara med detta på nästa möte så blir det nog bättre.
<urbananjar> Om vi går tillbaka till
<HakanS> Organisationen var en VÄLDIGT dramatisk fråga i december-januari.
<urbananjar> bild 3-4 kanske man ska ha en bild Projekt och grupper, som förklarar skillnaden lite kort
<HakanS> Ja, många verkar ha svårt att se skilnaden mellan dessa.
<urbananjar> Grupper finns jämt och tar ansvar för återkommande uppgifter
<urbananjar> Projekt är tillfälliga och tar hand om nya uppgifter eller jobb som kräver kompetens från olika håll
<urbananjar> typ
<HakanS> LÃ¥ter bra,
<urbananjar> bild 8, vågar vi kalla den konstellationen "ledningsgrupp" eller har vi nåt mindre byråkratiskt namn?
<urbananjar> Jag skulle för utom vilja lägga till
<urbananjar> Representanter för viktiga projekt kan ingå
<HakanS> Jag tycker att ledningsgrupp låter bra.
<HakanS> Läste du Leandros beskrivning av det nicaraguanska locots organisation?
<HakanS> Intressant.
<urbananjar> jepp
<urbananjar> La till En ledningsgrupp bestående av...
<urbananjar> vad säger du om projektrepresentanter?
<HakanS> Representanter från aktiva projekt tycker jag ska ingå i ledningsgruppen.
<urbananjar> Ok
<urbananjar> Impress och jag är inte riktigt polare
<HakanS> Säg inte att du tycker att PowerPoint är bättre bara :D
<urbananjar> Inte högt här iaf ;-)
<urbananjar> Nu står det där, men jag lyckades inte kopiera och klistra
<HakanS> Urban. Jag måste avsluta.
<HakanS> Har ett hem att ta hand om innan frugan kommer hem om 10 minuter.
<urbananjar> 14 mfl vad säger du om att lägga till "ansvarar för"
<urbananjar> tror det förtydligar det vi snackade om först
<HakanS> OK
<urbananjar> go ahead, rädda äktenskapet
<urbananjar> gonatt
<HakanS> Ha, ha
<HakanS> Har du sett portalens förstasida? Lite bättre nu?
<urbananjar> klart bättre men en bit till mål
<urbananjar> har lite ideer, men det tar vi nån annan gång
<urbananjar> röj nu upp!
<HakanS> FÃ¥r snabba mig nu.
<HakanS> Vi hörs.
<urbananjar> jepp!
#ubuntu-se-mote 2016-05-18
<HakanS> Hej på er. Ursäkta att jag är sen.
<GunnarHj> Hej
<JoWa> Go’ afton.
<HakanS> Det är väl lika bra att köra igång.
<HakanS> Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår HakanS och JoWa
<HakanS> OK för mig.
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> DÃ¥ klubbar vi det.
<HakanS> Punkt 2. Protokoll från förra mötet
<HakanS> Det var ju ett bra tag sedan.
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te42/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Ser ok ut, tycker jag. (Ser att jag har missat en sak.)
<HakanS> Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<HakanS> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> Då är det godkännt.
<HakanS> Punkt 3. Rapporter
<HakanS> Översättning:
<HakanS> Vad jag läst i forumet så ser det bra ut på översättningsfronten.
<HakanS> NÃ¥gon som har mer information?
<GunnarHj> Tror det är så. Det mesta händer på <http://listor.tp-sv.se/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/tp-sv> där morpa & co deltar mycket aktivt.
<HakanS> Ja, de jobbar på bra.
<HakanS> Övrigt som gjorts:
<HakanS> Andreas och Johan m.fl gjorde ett bra jobb i höstas när vår server dog.
<GunnarHj> Vill nämna BankID för Chrome, som jag är lite stolt över, och som snart funkat i snart ett år. (Men kanske inte så länge till...)
<HakanS> Ja, där har du jobbat på bra.
<GunnarHj> +1 om den nya serverlösningen. Bra gjort!
<HakanS> Då kommer vi osökt in på nästa punkt på dagordningen.
<HakanS> Punkt 4. Att göra-lista
<HakanS> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<JoWa> Har det hänt något på någon punkt?
<GunnarHj> Tror inte det. Själv känner jag mig lite 'mätt' på Ubuntu-jobb, och inte sugen för ögonblicket att hugga tag i någon av punkterna.
<GunnarHj> Är portalen färdigfixad nu?
<HakanS> Sedan är det ju inte så mycket supportfrågor på forumet. Förutom från en person.
<GunnarHj> Och att systematisera svaren till den personen torde vara 'mission impossible'. ;)
<HakanS> Personligen känns det inte som att några av punkterna är så angelägna just nu.
<GunnarHj> Men portalsidan är väl inte *helt* återställd, om jag fattar det rätt. Länkarna som ledde till ett felmeddelande syns inte längre, och bloggflödet till höger saknas.
<HakanS> Ja, det finns en del att ta tag i där. Jag ska prata med Johan om detta.
<GunnarHj> Bra.
<HakanS> Det har med att vi gick över till https. Det behöver göras några ändringar i Drupal för att det ska fungera.
<JoWa> Vi behöver också en ny Drupal-version.
<HakanS> Ja. Jag ska kolla hur vi kan få till portal-utseendet om vi uppgraderar till Drupal 8.
<HakanS> Fast jag skulle vilja ta upp nästa punkt först.
<HakanS> Punkt 5. Hur gör vi med servern?
<HakanS> Ska vi forsätta med en egen server eller ska vi ha vår site på Canonicals server?
<GunnarHj> Upprepar frågan jag ställde i forumet:
<GunnarHj> https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=485567#p485567
<HakanS> Frågan kom upp i november då vår server dog.
<JoWa> Vi bor nu hos Space2U.
<HakanS> Det diskuterades för flera år sedan också.
<HakanS> Jag vet inte om det blir mindre jobb för server-admin om vi kör på Canonicals server, men det borde bli det.
<GunnarHj> Jo, men "frågan kom upp" och "diskuterades för flera år sedan" räcker inte för en relativ nykomling som jag. Vilka är synpunkterna för den ena eller andra lösningen? Är inte den nuvarande lösningen bra?
<JoWa> Nuvarande lösning är att Space2U bjuder på utrymme och bandbredd.
<JoWa> Kanske inte en lösning för evigheten.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Pratar du om en sektion inom ubuntuforums.org? Har du någon länk till en sådan sektion för något annat LoCo?
<JoWa> Det gäller detta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<HakanS> Nej. Jag pratar om portalen.
<JoWa> Men det känns konstigt att diskutera detta utan Johan.
<GunnarHj> Länken som JoWa postade till tyder på att vi (om vi vill) skulle kunna flytta hela sajten som den är till Canonicals server.
<HakanS> Ja. Vi måste höra med Johan.
<GunnarHj> Mina erfarenheter av hur högt Canonical prioriterar support till gemenskapen är inte odelat positiva. Det finns stora problem med wiki.ubuntu.com och http://help.ubuntu.com/community för ögonblicket.
<HakanS> Är det server-problem?
<GunnarHj> Är inte jätteinsatt, men det mest akuta är aktivt sabotage. Just nu är redigeringsrättigheterna kraftigt beskurna. Och man pratar om att byta wiki-mjukvara.
<HakanS> Ok.
<HakanS> Vi får låta frågan vänta tills efter att ha hört Johans åsikt.
<GunnarHj> +1'
<JoWa> Ja.
<HakanS> Punkt 6. Tid för nästa möte.
<GunnarHj> Om 11 månader? Eller tidigare? ;)
<HakanS> Ha, ha.
<HakanS> NÃ¥got tidigare tycker jag.
<HakanS> Om en månad?
<GunnarHj> Låter vettigt. Med tanke på diskussionen ovan, tycker jag det vore bra att få Johans kommentarer till nuvarande serverlösning.
<HakanS> 22 juni?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> Midsommarveckan är nog populär.
<GunnarHj> Är midsommarafton den 24? Veckan innan då?
<JoWa> Ja, 24.
<HakanS> 15 juni då?
<GunnarHj> +1 för 15/6
<HakanS> +1
<JoWa> Ser ledigt ut nu.
<HakanS> Då kör vi på det.
<HakanS> Punkt 7. Övriga frågor
<GunnarHj> Inget från min sida.
<HakanS> Jag har inte heller något.
<JoWa> Samma här.
<HakanS> Då förklarar jag mötet s
<HakanS> avslutat.
<HakanS> Med en minut till godo. :-)
<GunnarHj> Tack, och fortsatt trevlig kväll. :)
<JoWa> Tio sekunder.
<HakanS> Trevlig kväll.
<JoWa> Go’ kväll.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2017-05-17
<JoWa> God afton.
<GunnarHj> Hej alla!
<johanre> Hej!
<JoWa> Vi kör väl igång?
<johanre> Visst :-)
<JoWa> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare
<GunnarHj> Föreslår JoWa respektive GunnarHj.
<johanre> +1
<morpa_> +1
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Avgjort.
<JoWa> Protokoll från förra mötet
<JoWa> Kan vi godkänna det?
<JoWa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te46/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Det finns ju några punkter att följa upp. Gör vi det nu eller under någon annan punkt?
<JoWa> Det som inte har en egen punkt tar vi under Övriga frågor, tänkte jag.
<GunnarHj> Ok. Protokollet ok för min del.
<johanre> +1
<morpa_> Här med
<JoWa> Jag som skrev det säger inget. ;)
<JoWa> Protokollet godkänt.
<JoWa> Rapporter
<JoWa> Någon som ha något att rapportera?
<JoWa> har
<johanre> Inte mer än att jag måste ta tag i att testa uppgraderingen av ubuntu-se.org servern (och därmed även Drupal, phpbb3, osv)
<JoWa> Drupal skulle Håkan titta på, men jag har inte sett något komma av det.
<morpa_> Kör vi moderna versioner av drupal (8 tror jag) eller är det äldre? Bara nyfiken.
<JoWa> Drupal 6, vill jag minnas.
<morpa_> japp 8.x-serien är den som är stable nu.
<morpa_> aha, tack för info.
<johanre> ja, förlåt 6.x kör vi nu
<JoWa> Det är väl den mest angelägna uppdateringen, men inte helt lätt, med sina moduler.
<johanre> Ja, tyvärr...
<JoWa> Har morpa_ något att rapportera om översättningsarbetet?
<morpa_> Jag postade nyligen en status av översättningsarbetet i forumet.
<morpa_> Kort summering: Långsamt framåt, behöver mer aktiva. Som vanligt med andra ord:)
<johanre> Hhhmm, så är det.
<JoWa> Här är omtalad rapport: https://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=489856#p489856
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Om jag förstår det rätt, så kommer bytet från Unity till GNOME inte att innebära några som helst problem med avseende på översättningar. Har intrycket att GNOME är mycket välöversatt.
<morpa_> Ja, det känns ju rätt bra att vi har satsat rätt mycket på gnome-översättningarna. Lönar sig vid bytet..
<JoWa> Något ytterligare att rapportera, eller skall vi gå vidare?
<JoWa> Att göra-lista
<JoWa> https://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<JoWa> Något som bör läggas till eller tas bort?
<GunnarHj> Inget att göra med 'att göra'-listan.
<johanre> "Smartare support" - behövs det verkligen? Det är så få egentliga supportfrågor numera. :-/
<GunnarHj> johanre: Bra fråga. Det var ju ett av mina uppslag, men jag medger att behovet inte är akut.
<JoWa> Smartare frågeställare, kanske. ;)
<johanre> :-)
<morpa_> Ska man tolka mindre supportfrågor som att allt bara fungerar nu för tiden. :)
<morpa_> JoWa:)
<GunnarHj> Om vi inte ser behovet, så låt oss ta bort punkten (jag kan göra det sedan).
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Jag tolkar det snarare som att Ubuntu mest används av avancerade användare.
<JoWa> Två av våra bästa hjälpare är ju här, så det kan väl besvaras, om punkten behövs eller ej.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår att vi droppar den.
<Meerkat> Och att mindre vana användare har någon med kunskap i deras omgivning. Behovet/viljan att leta på forum och nätet är väl mindre. Det är vad jag märkt av generellt.
<johanre> Om du syftar på mig så finns alltid utrymme för att  bli smartare, ge klokare råd...
<johanre> Tror också att Ubuntu ( & Linux) är offer för sin egen framgång. Det fungerar generellt så bra så att behovet av support inte är så närvarande längre.
<JoWa> Du kände dig rätt åsyftad. :)
<JoWa> DÃ¥ stryker vi den punkten.
<JoWa> Tydligare instruktioner för IRC är väl inte heller så viktig…
<GunnarHj> Nä, den punkten är nog också överspelad.
<JoWa> Skall vi låta den gå samma väg?
<morpa_> Bara man väntar länge nog löser sig uppgifterna av sig självt. :)
<johanre> ja
<morpa_> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> Då tar vi bort Tydligare instruktioner för IRC.
<Meerkat> är pidgin standard i Ubuntu fortfarande?
<johanre> Ja
<Meerkat> låter bra då +1
<JoWa> Bäst att vi lämnar listan medan några punkter är kvar på den.
<johanre> ha ha!
<JoWa> Förslag: Möten vid behov ‒ Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<GunnarHj> Ja, jag tror jag förklarade på agendan (http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-se/1197/detail/)
<Meerkat> För mig personligen föredrar jag reguljära mötestider då jag alltid lyckas glömma/missa möten när dem sker då och då. Men jag förstår att övriga inte vill närvara i onödan.
<Meerkat> Att de hålls reguljärt kanske kan locka fler medverkande?
<johanre> Jag är kluven, jag förstår Gunnars resonemang, men likt Meerkat misstänker jag att de personligen faller än mer i glömska om de inte är regelbundna...
<GunnarHj> Jag förstår invändningarna. Samtidigt: Har deltagit på flera möten då det känts ganska meningslöst.
<JoWa> Om ingen har något att ta upp, gör det ingen skada om mötet glöms.
<GunnarHj> En eller två gånger om året vore också regelbudet. :)
<GunnarHj> plus att man förstås kan kalla vid behov.
<JoWa> Om någon vill ta upp en fråga har vi både forum och e-postlista att tillgå.
<Meerkat> Ubuntu släpps två gånger om året. Vad sägs som möten strax före eller efter varje släpp? Det är väl ändå då som aktiviteten är som störst. Både lokalt i sverige men även den globala gemenskapen.
<Meerkat> eller en tråd inför släppen som kollar efter behov av möte?
<JoWa> Behöver man fråga om ett behov, finns det nog inte.
<GunnarHj> Den dagliga kommunikationen/informationen händer ju i forumet oavsett.
<Meerkat> ok. möten vid behov +1
<johanre> OK +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1 :)
<JoWa> Avgjort: möten hålls i framtiden vid behov.
<morpa_> mja, mjo, ok då
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Speak up!
<morpa_> Ser ju ett värde i att ha möte någon gång iaf, alltid småpsaker som dyker upp. Så en gång per år kunde man väl ha ett iaf, om det inte funnits behov annars
<morpa_> småsaker
<morpa_> Säger jag som är sämst på att komma ihåg dem:)
<JoWa> :)
<johanre> Tycker Meerkats förslag om möten i samband med release av Ubuntu inte var så dumt.
<morpa_> Varför inte - två per år borde vi också kunna ha ämne till.
<johanre> Uppgraderingen kan nog sysselsätta de flesta av oss ett bra tag.
<GunnarHj> Min inställning är att sådana här möten är till för att koordinera aktivitet. De genererar ingen aktivitet.
<johanre> :-) Just därför jag nämnde uppgraderingen av servern...
<GunnarHj> Men om vi skall behålla någon slags fast schema, tycker jag Meerkats förslag är rimligt. (I så fall före respektive släpp.)
<JoWa> Vem vill ansvara för dessa möten?
<Meerkat> Ang. serveruppgraderingen. Jag är snart arbetslös och har tidigare erfarenhet av servrar. Så det vore kul för mig av erfarenhetsskäl att kunna medverka i detta till  någon grad. Jag har tid i alla fall.
<morpa_> TC eller TL bör väl ansvara för mötena. Om vi nu har några efter nästa val.
<GunnarHj> Mitt förslag är att vi håller fast vid det beslut vi just fattade tills vidare. Om vi efter ett tag känner oss allmänt vilsna pga för få möten, kan vi ju kalla till möte och ta ett nytt beslut. :)
<johanre> Meerkat: Bra där! Det finns att göra...
<morpa_> Fungerar för mig med GunnarHj
<johanre> +1
<Meerkat> +1
<JoWa> +1
<JoWa> Övriga frågor
<JoWa> Här har vi några frågor från förra mötet att ta upp.
<JoWa> ”Beslöts att JoWa skall kontakta HakanS om informationen för IRC-kanalen ubuntu-se-mote.”
<JoWa> Har gjort så. HakanS sade att han skulle titta på det, men inget har hänt.
<JoWa> ”GunnarHj tar upp att vi närmar oss tiden för val av kontaktperson (TC) och lagledare (TL). Beslöts att JoWa skall ta upp frågan med HakanS, som höll i valet 2016.”
<johanre> OK, skall kanske vända på det och be HakanS lämna över ansvaret för den IRC kanalen till TL/TC?
<JoWa> Har gjort så. HakanS svarade att han kan hålla i nominering och val, men inget har hänt.
<JoWa> Snart nog har vi ingen TC eller TL.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Bra om du kan kvarstå i rollen tills vidare...
<JoWa> Tills en utmanare dyker upp från ingenstans? :)
<johanre> :-( Även om behovet av TC  / TL är litet tycker jag ändå det vore en förlust att helt mista den.
<johanre> GunnarHj: +1
<morpa_> +1
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Ungefär så, ja. ;) TC behövs ju för att vi skall förbli ett Ubuntu LoCo.
<GunnarHj> vad tyst det blev
<JoWa> Det är väl mig alla väntar på.
<Meerkat> jag har några frågor och saker att ta upp ifall det från senaste mötet är avklarat. (behöver en minut för att flytta tvätten bara)
<JoWa> Vi har en fråga kvar.
<GunnarHj> Mötesinformationen handlar om den här sidan:
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te
<GunnarHj> Å andra sidan finns en automatiserad översikt över mötena:
<GunnarHj> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se/meetings/history/
<GunnarHj> Den senare borde vara tillräckligt. Ingen poäng med att duplicera.
<johanre> Jag dubblerar samtidigt med att få ungarna i säng, men jag är här...
<JoWa> Jag föreslår att endast statisk information behålls på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> För senaste möten hänvisas där till http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se/meetings/history/
<Meerkat> Låter bra. En länk från wiki-sidan till sidan med historiken vore bra att ha.
<JoWa> Ja, det var min tanke.
<johanre> JoWa: +1
<JoWa> Då ändrar vi wiki-sidan enligt förslag.
<JoWa> Vem gör det?
<johanre> Jag har inte login där, så helst inte jag. ;-)
<JoWa> Man behöver vara medlem av https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<Meerkat> om inga särskilda.. jaha, se där. =)
<GunnarHj> Jag kan göra det när jag fixar protokollet.
<JoWa> Tack Gunnar.
<JoWa> Meerkat, du hade en fråga?
<GunnarHj> Han fastnade nog i tvättmaskinen.
<Meerkat> jo. Så jag har återvänt till översättandet. Jag skulle registrera mig på fler epostlistor men hade problem med den här https://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/gnome-se-list  - När formuläret är ifyllt och skickat så får jag ett meddelande om att captchan var fel. Men det finns ingen captcha på den sidan. Jag har testat med två olika webbläsare.
<Meerkat> Sen undrar jag även om någon har ett vettigt filtreringssystem för e-post från diverse översättningskällor som de kan dela med sig av. Just nu läggs allt (ca 600 mail) i samma mapp och jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska filtrera efter. Jag vill helst inte börja ta bort meddelanden ifall jag råkar behöva dem igen.
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: Angående sortering brukar jag sortera listmeddelanden på "List-id" "contains". Brukar funka med stor träffsäkerhet.
<Meerkat> Mer angående översättningar, men jag kanske bör ta det direkt med morpa_ ? Som vi talade om tidigare så kommer Ubuntu i framtiden med Gnome. Vi har även en LTS om mindre än ett år. Vilka översättningar ska prioriteras före andra? Några granskningar av hög prio. som bör kollas en extra gång? Finns kanske en lista redan?
<Meerkat> GunnarHj, tackar för det. Ska kolla på det.
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: morpa_ kanske har någon tanke om prioriteringar, men med Ubuntu-glasögon är frågan lite tidigt ställd. Vi har inte sett det nya skrivbordet ännu, och vi vet inte vilka applikationer som kommer att följa med som standard.
<morpa_> Vi kan starta en tråd i forumet kring det - prioriterade översättningar.
<Meerkat> ok. Då väntar vi på mer info från canonical.
<JoWa> Tycker nog inte att vi skall låta dess frågor förlänga mötet ytterligare.
<GunnarHj> Johan har klonat sig.
<JoWa> Är vi annars klara med Övriga frågor?
<Meerkat> Det ovan är vad jag hade att ta upp.
<johanre> AH, sorry, drog igång jobbdatorn också...
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Inget annat här.
<johanre> Nej, inget här heller..
<JoWa> Tid för nästa möte
<JoWa> Vid behov. :)
<morpa_> Inget att tillägga idag heller
<morpa_> +1
<johanre> Då lutar det åt början på oktober, eller hur?
<johanre> Jag meddelar status på uppgraderingstester i forumet då.
<JoWa> Det låter bra, med status.
<morpa_> Toppen.
<JoWa> Om ingen har något mer att säga, tackar jag för i dag.
<GunnarHj> Tack själv!
<morpa_> Tack själv!!
<johanre> Tack själv! (bra möte, förresten)
<JoWa> Vi ses i forumet. ;)
<johanre> Yes!
